# Meter that will measure over 600 Volts DC



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Diode test is a pretty common feature in multimeters.
Any meter that is Cat III will measure up to 1000V. Do a little research on Cat III multimeters.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeDigital179Multimeter.html


----------

